# Dr Christian Jessen on AAS



## Fat

Dr Christian Jessen is on gear, that is all.


----------



## Benchbum

maybe, but maybe not


----------



## C.Hill

Nah mate not at all, he's in his late 30's, maybe early 40's?

Easily achievable natty.


----------



## Marshan

Well he is a doctor after all...havin said that unless youve seen a needle in his **** you cant prove it!!


----------



## Fat

He admitted it on 8 out of 10 cats uncut! It's a exclusive.


----------



## Marshan

Really???? Fair dues to him!! Probably 'hypogonadic' I suppose?


----------



## Guest

His bod looks natty to me, his muscles do not have that thick look especially around the shoulders, which to me is an obvious sign of steroids.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

In good nick and natural IMO.


----------



## Guest

May be taking a fat burner though?


----------



## cas

nodrog said:


> His bod looks natty to me, his muscles do not have that thick look especially around the shoulders, which to me is an obvious sign of steroids.


Being a Dr and in the public eye he is not going to go over the top with his aas use...if he looked huge and muscle bound I doubt he would be aloud to be on the show, simply for the reputation on the show as a health point of view


----------



## Pictor

He's defo been on the Var and Clen IMO


----------



## F.M.J

He might be on creatine...?


----------



## Conscript

He sounds like my kinda Doc for showz!!!


----------



## Fat

nodrog said:


> His bod looks natty to me, his muscles do not have that thick look especially around the shoulders, which to me is an obvious sign of steroids.


Why can't you be on steroids and not train your shoulders? Lol


----------



## yummymummy79

Had this discussion with some of my (girl) friends a few weeks ago. I said that I probably thought he wasn't as his kind of size is something you can achieve with the right diet/dedication etc, but they decided he must be, or at least be 'on the protein shakes as they're nearly steroids'. Picture their faces when I explained that whey protein is a derivative of milk and I used to have shakes quite frequently before I was preggers! Conversation abruptly ended!


----------



## Nocarbs

Fat said:


> He admitted it on 8 out of 10 cats uncut! It's a exclusive.


Yeah course he did, and nah this guys not on steds


----------



## MrLong

Judging by those pics you think hes on aas? Sorry but thats daft. I'm 21 and 100% natty and most of my friends are as well, and some of them are a lot bigger than him and I'm not far off.

Everyone seems to think anyone with a decent body is on aas on this forum.


----------



## 1010AD

C.Hill said:


> Nah mate not at all, he's in his late 30's, maybe early 40's?
> 
> Easily achievable natty.


34 he is


----------



## Rick89

nodrog said:


> His bod looks natty to me, his muscles do not have that thick look especially around the shoulders, which to me is an obvious sign of steroids.


Alot of natty have this if they work hard on compound movements I had very thick neck and traps before gear

I know what you mean though I believe he is a natural


----------



## Ashcrapper

MrLong said:


> Judging by those pics you think hes on aas? Sorry but thats daft. I'm 21 and 100% natty and most of my friends are as well, and some of them are a lot bigger than him and I'm not far off.
> 
> Everyone seems to think anyone with a decent body is on aas on this forum.


sounds like roid rage that


----------



## Fat

MrLong said:


> Judging by those pics you think hes on aas? Sorry but thats daft. I'm 21 and 100% natty and most of my friends are as well, and some of them are a lot bigger than him and I'm not far off.
> 
> Everyone seems to think anyone with a decent body is on aas on this forum.


He's a lot bigger now and he admitted AAS use.


----------



## Nocarbs

Fat said:


> He's a lot bigger now and he admitted AAS use.


Wheres the proof, hes a doctor who is on Channel 4, I doubt he goes round admitting steriod use, not very good for the showsimage surely


----------



## 1010AD

Dr Christian Jessen on AAS :lol: sorry but I don't think so, being a doc and doing tv it would ruin his career if found out and like others have said at the age of 34 and probably working with a PT it's well achievable. I did hear he has had a hair transplant tho


----------



## Replicator

Fat said:


> He's a lot bigger now and he admitted AAS use.


everyone seems to have missed you telling them in post 5 mate :lol:


----------



## 1010AD

Fat said:


> He's a lot bigger now and he admitted AAS use.


Where did he admit this ??


----------



## Fat

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/8-out-of-10-cats/4od


----------



## cub

I watched that and he didn't mention anything about steroids.


----------



## Pictor

cub said:


> I watched that and he didn't mention anything about steroids.


X2


----------



## Nocarbs

X3 he never even mentioned anything to do with body building. massive fail this thread

Neg Reps maybe


----------



## 1010AD

cub said:


> I watched that and he didn't mention anything about steroids.


I've just had a flick through it on 4oD and I didn't hear him say anything about it


----------



## Nocarbs

*FAIL*


----------



## slunkeh

Just watched 23 mins for nothing, dont even like 8 out of 10 cats........feel like negging but i wont.


----------



## Fatstuff

to be fair, he could get hold of some good gear i bet, the thought must of occured to him.


----------



## Guest

Defo Natty,

With his profession he will have his diet absolutely spot on, and with the wedge he will get the best food and supplements money can buy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

and while we're at it, what about gary rhodes?


----------



## Nocarbs

R0B said:


> Defo Natty,
> 
> With his profession he will have his diet absolutely spot on, and with the wedge he will get the best food and supplements money can buy.


correct X2


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-555070/Gym-honed-Gary-Rhodes-recipe-beefcake-chef-shows-hes-dish-day.html

somehow i think not


----------



## Fat

Didn't you see him wink? This is an indication.


----------



## RickMiller

I can't imagine a more unlikely scenario. It would be pretty unwise given his status as previously mentioned.


----------



## Rick89

It does happen though, I know of a doc who uses, although I dont think dr jessen does use IMO.


----------



## big steve

he is deffo in great shape thats for sure


----------



## Zangief

So you lied and said he admited it on TV, then posted some pic's of him with his pretty average body and your claiming he's on AAS? why do you even care?? Go out and find something productive to-do with your Sat eve  He's been training for 20 odd years & he's not even big....


----------



## Paulmleach

He definitely needs a stylist though.. and isn't he ugly... OMG! ;-)


----------



## monkeybiker

Zangief said:


> So you lied and said he admited it on TV, then posted some pic's of him with his pretty average body and your claiming he's on AAS? why do you even care?? Go out and find something productive to-do with your Sat eve  He's been training for 20 odd years & he's not even big....


I think people have a very strange idea of what average is.

I don't think he is using due to being in such a public job focused on health.


----------



## mikep81

cas said:


> *Being a Dr and in the public eye* he is not going to go over the top with his aas use...if he looked huge and muscle bound I doubt he would be aloud to be on the show,* simply for the reputation on the show as a health point of view*


I'd say that alone is good enough reason for him not to do them. I don't think he's in them. He's just in good shape.


----------



## Glassback

is he frig on steroids - you lot are just jealous someone put the effort in naturally.


----------



## Bamse

Also keep in mind those aren't random snaps taken of him...


----------



## dtlv

He clearly works out and has done for a while, eats well, and is blessed with a good mesomorphic bodyshape... as for whether he uses/has used AAS is possible, but the way he looks could easily be the result of being natty and eating and training well for a few years... hardly an unreasonable assumption that he's achieved the way he looks natty as he clearly has the knowledge to know how to get there.


----------



## Fat

I'm going to ask him on twitter @DoctorChristian


----------



## QUEST

we had all this last week wid hugh jackman....but i recon hugh has...lol


----------



## Fat

I'm going to ask him what's the best way to recover from a steroid cycle, I'm curious what he says.


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> I'm going to ask him what's the best way to recover from a steroid cycle, I'm curious what he says.


Please do and post up what he says, bet he doesnt reply though. Im not sure if he has or not and dont really care tbh but he seems like a clued up dr would like to know what he answers if he does


----------



## Hendrix

Hes had a hair transplant as well fftopic:


----------



## Fatstuff

hendrix said:


> Hes had a hair transplant as well fftopic:


so has lionel richtea


----------



## QUEST

Fatstuff said:


> so has lionel richtea


an that fella of dragons den as ...........cant fink of his name ...am out:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Does someone work for the 8 out of 10 cats show here and have blatantly tricked us into upping the viewing figures ??? very clever lol h34r:


----------



## transformer23

Fat said:


> Dr Christian Jessen is on gear, that is all.


Everytime some looks good its "gear" :nono:


----------



## SteamRod

doubt it serious lack of delts or traps, first places to go up on a juicer.


----------



## asc

wow ive just wasted a good 5 mins i will never get back. poor thread


----------



## asc

might as well throw some thoughts in seeing as ive just bothered to read the 4 pages, no not big, doesn't look like he juiced, why would he really publicise it if he did, why am i typing......


----------



## jazzmc

Heard hes had a few small prcks in his ****,,but I'm sure it's got nothing to do with steroids


----------



## vduboli

I'm glad I was out last night rather than worrying about his use or rather no use of aas. Who gives a flying ****e?

Jesus


----------



## kites1664

vduboli said:


> I'm glad I was out last night rather than worrying about his use or rather no use of aas. Who gives a flying ****e?
> 
> Jesus


Not sure Jesus give a **** either, :lol:


----------



## Fat

He replied to me on my fake twitter account LOL

https://twitter.com/DoctorChristian


----------



## Bamse

Totally off topic, but I couldn't help but smile at this: "I'm bemused as to why people only seem to focus on how I look or what I'm wearing. It's irrelevant; I'm a doctor not an x factor contestant!"

Ah, yes, because being a doctor is the only reason they put you on television...


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> He replied to me on my fake twitter account LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/DoctorChristian


Funny as fvck "i cant advise on illegal activities" lol

What funnier is that you ask the best way to recover from a 12 week testosterone cycle and a wonan replies

@DoctorChristian @MaxPerkinz That's one very long bike ride ...


----------



## Guest

Lol brilliant


----------



## Fat

Lol I keep getting replies...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

vduboli said:


> I'm glad I was out last night rather than worrying about his use or rather no use of aas. Who gives a flying ****e?
> 
> Jesus


don't think anyone does. It's just, you know, general conversation.


----------



## dtlv

Fat said:


> He replied to me on my fake twitter account LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/DoctorChristian


Am surprised he didn't give any real comment at all it - afaik he's a sexual health specialist, so should have some degree of knowledge above a normal GP as far as sex hormones go.

Maybe he's not allowed to comment about such things as part of his tv deal.


----------



## cas

Fat said:


> He replied to me on my fake twitter account LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/DoctorChristian


What was actually said? I don't have twitter


----------



## essexboy

: "I'm bemused as to why people only seem to focus on how I look or what I'm wearing. It's irrelevant; I'm a doctor not an x factor contestant!"

Can someone please reply to this comment he made on twa,tter, with " If you dont want people to focus on how you look it might be prudent to stop posing for model type photos with no fu.cking shirt on you smug c.unt"

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hisoka

that kind of dudes with money always on Pharma Grade GH


----------



## Fat

http://t.co/px55dkdV


----------



## FemaleWarrior

big ste said:


> He's defo been on the Var and Clen IMO


Totally agree. I notice the legs are covered up though. Flamingo alert


----------



## Smitch

Yep, someone looks good so they must be on gear.

He's in good shape whatever, gear or not.


----------



## mal

I bet if you actually saw him in a gym, he'd look normal,until he asked you to drop

your trousers and check ya ball's for warts.


----------



## Raptor

Lol the guy is about 40, if anyone lived clean and trained "properly" for 10 years they would get to that level

Unless there genetics were completely useless


----------



## BillC

Easily acheivable with years of training naturally? Really? Well all you natty belivers, show us these amazing physiques that are easily acheivable.

Not that big? He's very lean , sub 8 % BF so all you who think that you're bigger than him, most won't be, just fatter than him.

He has decent shoulders, the mens health look, but to me, the thickness of his chest says he is assisted. It's hard for a juicer to have a quality chest and stay lean, nigh on impossible for natty's.


----------



## Raptor

FemaleWarrior said:


> Totally agree. I notice the legs are covered up though. Flamingo alert


Haha genuine lols at the use of Flamingo, that really satisfied me 

I'll have to use that one


----------



## BenderRodriguez

BillC said:


> Easily acheivable with years of training naturally? Really? Well all you natty belivers, show us these amazing physiques that are easily acheivable.
> 
> Not that big? He's very lean ,* sub 8 % BF* so all you who think that you're bigger than him, most won't be, just fatter than him.
> 
> He has decent shoulders, the mens health look, but to me, the thickness of his chest says he is assisted. It's hard for a juicer to have a quality chest and stay lean, nigh on impossible for natty's.


sub 8% BF? Lolwut?! How'd you work that one out then?


----------



## Luigi 91

Doesn't look like sub 8% BF tbh

Also gotta take into consideration its probably been photoshopped slightly


----------



## Wheyman

hes had surgery to his face as he looks plain weird


----------



## hometrainer

i wouldnt have thought so he does know all about nutrition so i would imagine he used that


----------



## iron-train

mixerD1 said:


> Well he is a doctor after all...havin said that unless youve seen a needle in his **** you cant prove it!!


lol exactly, the guy can easily get pharm grade test at no problem..

Plus he has such a hectic lifestyle im sure anyone in that position would be like hey why not??


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

i reckon he must be smashing 'dat der Celltech!'


----------



## flinty90

he looks decent, but i bet e cant put a fruit pastill in his mouth wothout chewing it !!!!

the cnut


----------



## Pain2Gain

slunkeh said:


> Just watched 23 mins for nothing, dont even like 8 out of 10 cats........feel like negging but i wont.


Why not I just did, waste half hour of my time Stupid [email protected]


----------



## NitroJoe

Vascular legs! lol










(pic taken from his twitter account)


----------



## TheThomo25

flinty90 said:


> he looks decent, but i bet e cant put a fruit pastill in his mouth wothout chewing it !!!!
> 
> the cnut


you the cnut ................................. funny cnut!! :lol:


----------



## NickR24

TheThomo25 said:


> you the cnut ................................. funny cnut!! :lol:


how old are the pics the OP posted?

he was on celebrity juice 2 weeks back and he looked a lot bigger than he does in those pics, had some decent arms on him, and was veiny as fook...

dont care if he juices or not, he looks good regardless, but I wouldnt be surprised if he was....surely he has access to pharma GH & test?


----------



## milzy

Decent genetics & cast iron solid diet easy to look like that. I bet most of his work outs are cardio based. Looks like a runner/cyclist who lifts. A good look IMO.


----------



## geeby112

Wheyman said:


> hes had surgery to his face as he looks plain weird


He's definately had hair work done.

Seems a nice guy and had gotten alot bigger, plus the fact he's a doc am sure he has got access to good meds. All good to him though, you don't see many docs like him.


----------



## Rick89

who hasnt got access to pharma gear??


----------



## milzy

People on this forum can't believe you can look good natty. It's time to educate these Fu**ers!


----------



## Fatstuff

Milzeh said:


> People on this forum can't believe you can look good natty. It's time to educate these Fu**ers!


u natty?


----------



## Craigyboy

I reckon we could all look that great natty in 10 years or so

Who the **** wants to wait that long


----------



## Pain2Gain

Fat u numpty ur AAS doctors on channel 4 **** dudes massive isn't he must be on The juice..... Or not :spam:


----------



## HAWKUS

being who he is he proberly knows a hell of alot about diet and exactly what it takes to bulid muscle,i dont think he's on the juice at all


----------



## ParaManiac

BillC said:


> Easily acheivable with years of training naturally? Really? Well all you natty belivers, show us these amazing physiques that are easily acheivable.
> 
> Not that big? He's very lean , sub 8 % BF so all you who think that you're bigger than him, most won't be, just fatter than him.
> 
> He has decent shoulders, the mens health look, but to me, the thickness of his chest says he is assisted. It's hard for a juicer to have a quality chest and stay lean, nigh on impossible for natty's.


I'm going with this.....

He's also admitted to cosmetic surgery,he's vain as fook,of course he uses.


----------



## jay101

Jealousy gets you know where!


----------



## ba baracuss

Have thought this every time I see him. Fair play if so.

Would hit the milf doctor dawn.


----------



## Hendrix

Imo he has worked out that you can make the biggest changes with his diet not drugs.

No drugs are more powerfull than a good diet.


----------



## ba baracuss

hendrix said:


> Imo he has worked out that you can make the biggest changes with his diet not drugs.
> 
> No drugs are more powerfull than a good diet.


Disagree.


----------



## lostwars

who cares but that chef was juicing and id say hes cruising on a shot of test a wk, hes lost alot of water but still you can see the muscle aint hard


----------



## puurboi

Fat said:


> Why can't you be on steroids and not train your shoulders? Lol


I think he is referring to the fact that the traps seem to respond extremly when you take gear


----------



## Hendrix

ba baracuss said:


> Disagree.


Fair play mate.

I just believe that food is one of the most powerfull things on the planet.

Think about it, if you eat too much of it, you will die. Too little you will die. The wrong kind can seriously shorten your life.


----------



## ParaManiac

jay101 said:


> Jealousy gets you know where!


But drugs do,just ask the Doc........

By the way,it's Nowhere.


----------



## ba baracuss

hendrix said:


> Fair play mate.
> 
> I just believe that food is one of the most powerfull things on the planet.
> 
> Think about it, if you eat too much of it, you will die. Too little you will die. The wrong kind can seriously shorten your life.


Yeah but no matter how much of it you eat, you can't make your body utilise as much of it - protein in particular - as gear can.

Given a choice of a perfect diet and no gear, or an average diet and gear I know what I'd choose.


----------



## Slight of hand

No he's not using, id be surpised if he was.

He doesn't look like he does either.

Doctors have a very strict line to follow and almost the total majority do. It's rare for docs to fuk up, reputation is paramount in the medical community. Givne the fact he is clearly academic - his nutritional knowledge is probably spot on.


----------



## Guest

He may be, he may not be.

He's gay so he probably doesn't need to worry about his fertility as he never has to worry about knocking up his girlfriend!


----------



## Gary29

Looks in good nick to me, prob been on the creatine and one protein shake a day, more than enough to get massively hench!

True natty people must get ****ed off when the general opinion of joe public is that the only way to obtain a decent physique is with gear.

Gear or not, he looks good.


----------



## Rick89

Slight of hand said:


> No he's not using, id be surpised if he was.
> 
> He doesn't look like he does either.
> 
> Doctors have a very strict line to follow and almost the total majority do. It's rare for docs to fuk up, reputation is paramount in the medical community. Givne the fact he is clearly academic - his nutritional knowledge is probably spot on.


You are very naive if you think he would adhere to certain rules being a doctor

I know a few docs in my area on gear and one competed, mean nothing

also he probably makes more from his tv work then being a doc in general


----------



## Rick89

puurboi said:


> I think he is referring to the fact that the traps seem to respond extremly when you take gear


biggest load of crap ever haha


----------



## NickR24

watch the vid of him on celebrity juice guys, he is clearly a LOT bigger than on all pics that have been posted here. Even with a shirt on, its obvious his arms and shoulders are a lot bigger. gear or not, he doesnt look like a mens health d1ck at the mo, got a pretty decent BB physique, one I would be happy with and I juice. If he has done it natty, then fair play to the guy and get on the gear cause chances are you will be even bigger haha


----------



## engllishboy

Rick89 said:


> You are very naive if you think he would adhere to certain rules being a doctor
> 
> I know a few docs in my area on gear and one competed, mean nothing
> 
> also he probably makes more from his tv work then being a doc in general


Do they use pharma gear from a prescription, or source it like the rest of us? I can't get my head round it that they would be able to just get 1g of sust from the pharmacy without raising suspicions.


----------



## Guest

Doctors cant prescribe themselves gear lol


----------



## milzy

ParaManiac said:


> I'm going with this.....
> 
> He's also admitted to cosmetic surgery,he's vain as fook,of course he uses.


He's vain as **** yet still one ugly F***er with a face only a mother could love! And don't get me started on the ghey blonde Swedish hair combed over. LOL!!


----------



## engllishboy

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Doctors cant prescribe themselves gear lol


Yeah, which is what i thought. But in the other posts they say "he's a doctor, he has access to pharma gear". But how would he get it? lol


----------



## Guest

engllishboy said:


> Yeah, which is what i thought. But in the other posts they say "he's a doctor, he has access to pharma gear". But how would he get it? lol


They're just being tards.

doc's arent allowed to prescribe themselves stuff, and if he prescribed his friend 1g of test a week he'd be endangering his career when the pharmacist saw the prescription. In all likelihood he's buying off the internet just like the rest of us (IF he does gear)


----------



## Fat

FrankDangerMaus said:


> They're just being tards.
> 
> doc's arent allowed to prescribe themselves stuff, and if he prescribed his friend 1g of test a week he'd be endangering his career when the pharmacist saw the prescription. In all likelihood he's buying off the internet just like the rest of us (IF he does gear)


He isn't allowed but I'm sure he can. Theres always someone in a job willing to bend the rules.


----------



## Slight of hand

Rick89 said:


> You are very naive if you think he would adhere to certain rules being a doctor
> 
> I know a few docs in my area on gear and one competed, mean nothing
> 
> also he probably makes more from his tv work then being a doc in general


I could see why you may think that. In the medical community losing your rep is as bad as losing your job if not worse. I work with doctors and have done for 19 years. Many are good friends and i socialise regularly with many docs who are in particular endo's. I juice and some know - just no way mate would they ever do it. Yes you get good and bad but in all my journeys i have genuinely yet to come across anyone in the medical profession that's deviated from the norm. Yes they get ****ed, some have even smoked weed but class A's, reccy's, juice et al......nah! really can't see it from him, especially being in the public eye....also he looks natty.


----------



## NitroJoe

Meet Dr Jeffry Life, 72










And at 69


----------



## Slight of hand

ah the fountain of youth....


----------



## dixie normus

The only thing Dr Christian Jessen is on is lots of cock!


----------



## DutchTony

I hate these wind up threads.....


----------



## ba baracuss

engllishboy said:


> Yeah, which is what i thought. But in the other posts they say "he's a doctor, he has access to pharma gear". But how would he get it? lol


How do gear sources get it? If they can get it, you can bet a doctor can.


----------



## Rick89

Slight of hand said:


> I could see why you may think that. In the medical community losing your rep is as bad as losing your job if not worse. I work with doctors and have done for 19 years. Many are good friends and i socialise regularly with many docs who are in particular endo's. I juice and some know - just no way mate would they ever do it. Yes you get good and bad but in all my journeys i have genuinely yet to come across anyone in the medical profession that's deviated from the norm. Yes they get ****ed, some have even smoked weed but class A's, reccy's, juice et al......nah! really can't see it from him, especially being in the public eye....also he looks natty.


you are joking right??

I know plenty of docs who juice and I dont "think" i know for fact as they openly discuss there use with me

and you dont think there are not a few doc's who have tried coke etc ??


----------



## 1hog05

There's plenty of source material out there where he states that he suffers from body dysmorphia (specifically muscle dysmorphia).

One of the defining characteristics of muscle dysmorphia - usage of AAS.

For my money, and from the thickness of his chest. I reckon he's used moderate amounts of test and nandrolone.

Tiny little quads on him though in those pics, you would have thought he'd train legs?


----------

